# Life of a Vallisernia



## Radiance (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi guys, I was bored and had my phone in hand when I found a new Val shoot.
Pictures were taken 2 times a day once when i turned lights on and once when i was about to turn off.

I'l keep updating daily until it gets too big for the photo.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

cool idea... keep them coming!


----------

